# Should I be worried?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

H.R.H. Harry/Bailey is definitely going to keep me on my toes. This morning during his second outing, I left the troops out there for a couple of minutes while I went in to make the bed. They're really good together so I wasn't worried and it's infinitely easier to get that done without all of them under foot.

When I opened the door to the backyard the others all came dutifully to the door to come in for breakfast -- except for my little bundle of joy who seemed quite entranced by something in his mouth. He often puts leaves in his mouth and I thought that's what it was this time too. Of course I didn't have my glasses on so it could have been almost anything. 

I decided the preferable choice was to go out and investigate rather than to risk going back in to find my glasses. When I approached him, the little darlling had a headless little bird in his mouth. Obviously I wasn't going to touch it. I was horrified. I'm not sure if it was one of the little ones that fell out of a nest in my dryer vent (another long story). I don't know who took the head off and where it ended up (ugh!). Do I have to worry about any diseases or anything with this latest episode in the life and times of my sweet and challenging little boy? 

Then there's the other problem of what to do with the remains. I'm not going to touch it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have no answers for you Geri. But I feel your pain!!! that is a big Ewww. My guess is you would worry about Giardia. And I think that would only be a worry if it was not a fresh kill. ewwww sorry. maybe I should have kept my mouth shut. Are thinking of renaming Bailey Harry?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dogs eat so many weird things, I wouldn't worry too much. If there are other babies you might want to put an ex-pen in that area to protect them from his investigations. Use a shovel to make a hole and scoop the chick into it. Then take a deep breath and try to smile! :brushteeth:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yuck....as I was eating my bowl of cereal....that is really gross. I do not know I would just call my vet and ask them what they think. I hope that will be the last time for you. I understand about the bed making...I have three that want to be in it while I make it....so frustrating I tell ya!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - just pick the bird up in a poop bag and put it in the trash!!

That little Bailey - he sounds a lot like my Logan - We call him "the devil" sometimes!! Yet, he is the most lovable of my guys!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> I have no answers for you Geri. But I feel your pain!!! that is a big Ewww. My guess is you would worry about Giardia. And I think that would only be a worry if it was not a fresh kill. ewwww sorry. maybe I should have kept my mouth shut. Are thinking of renaming Bailey Harry?


Ever since he got out of a bolted crate only to greet me at the top of the stairs when I came home I said I should have called him Houdini. Well then I thought Houdini, Harry for short and he sort of looked like a Harry to me. It's just because he simply doesn't answer to Bailey. Not sure yet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As it turns out the head was not missing. Maybe the poor bird's neck was broken and tucked under its body. I did go out with a shovel and scooped it up. For now it's on top of an old grill on the side of the house. I'll have to go out later and put it in a garbage bag. Ugh! Disgusting.

Yup, this little one is definitely going to be a challenge. He's perfectly wonderful in that he has a delightful personality, sleeps like a champ and is very bright. On the other side of the coin, he's fearless, which caused him to fall on his head more than once and he approaches every new thing like an adventure to be met with enthusiasm and pure joy.

Hopefully we'll both survive his puppyhood.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Geri, I can't tell you how entertaining your stories are for me. However, I know your crazy bunch constantly has you  and sometimes we're just too tired&frustrated to enjoy the evil. If it is of any help: Pablo seems to be Bailey's twin brother. Despite the 'leave it' and 'drop it' commands he ends up putting everything and anything in his mouth, it's exhausting.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, your stories of Baily and the gang are so entertaining. You definitley have your hands full with that little guy. I like the name Harry...a bit of wild personality like Diana's younger boy....Prince Harry ! :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geri..

When one of my Aussie's was a puppy, she draggred this HUGH dead rat into the house. uke: I was soooo grossed out that I wiped her tongue with Listerine and called my Vet. He told me I shouldn't worry as she had all of her shots.

If I were you I would call the Vet just to run it by him/her....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well having just found a HEADLESS mouse in my yard yesterday Geri, I can feel your pain for sure. Although at least I have a cat to blame it on. ound: I truly wouldn't worry about it - he's a puppy and everything is interesting to him. Has he had two series of shots? Check with your vet to be safe.

And Poornima - you've come up with the perfect name PRINCE Harry Houdini! It's priceless.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He has had two sets of shots, thank goodness. Yes, I think H.R.H. Harry suits him well. Much as he didn't answer to Bailey, he doesn't answer to Harry either. Maybe he's just selectively deaf. ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*RLH Harry!*

Nope Geri, not selectively deaf, just a devil in disguise.







LOL Although I was thinking the initials might be better suited for a Havanese if it was RLH Harry! Any time he gets in trouble you should say "RLH Harry" and it will give him a head start.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well you can official say you have a bird dog 

I grew up with Golden Retrievers and grew up on a lake so as a kid, I would let Goldie out and let her run after the ducks. I would be in big trouble if they went in the water (cause she would follow and my mom would get really mad!) but they usually flew away. Let's just say I stopped when I learned what a real retriever does- she brings the duck to you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri, you did good! At least it's not in his reach anymore. I'm sure he will be fine.

Diane, I love the listerine tongue washing! LMAO.
Carole


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

(As distasteful as it may seem, please just dig a hole and put the bird in there...I know I sound like a skutch, but it would only take a second or two).

Your little guy sounds like he really keeps things from getting boring! It all is kind of funny if you think about it! He was bringing you a PRESENT!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now I have another problem. I just let the dogs out again and I heard the little birds in the nest in my dryer vent squealing at what seemed like the top of their lungs. Could it be the mother that died and now the little ones will starve to death? Now I'm worried about them too. For days I was watching the parent flying off repeatedly, getting food and returning to the nest, only to fly off again on another food gathering mission. 

It's raining here otherwise I'd stay outside and see if anyone is coming to feed the little ones. If not, what can I do? I'd hate to see them die.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh no! I hope someone has an answer for you! Geeze, now I gotta worry too!
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the little guy is too young to be out there on his own, please stay with him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> I think the little guy is too young to be out there on his own, please stay with him.


I do stay with him every time he goes out. This morning I just ran back in for maybe three minutes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Geri. Dogs are just like kids and no two are alike. Kodi has always been laid back, very smart and obedient. Shelby is more daring, and a rascal. I guess you are going through that right now. 

Shelby is not good with drop it and seems to get lock jaw. I have had to pry her mouth open to scoop out disgusting things. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet and just dig out whatever they have in their mouths. But, it is better than having them eat something that might be harmful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri----I'm sorry but I had to laugh at the headless birdound: Been there,my friend! When we got Vinnie -- the first time I ever laid eyes on him,he came running out and had bright red blood running from his mouth. The breeder was horrified and so was I! We thought he had cut his mouth etc. She cleaned him up---no injuries--we watched him play etc. Then on the way home----we got about 3-4 miles from their house,and he puked a foul poop/bird feather concotion all over the crate! OMG! It was bloody too.....the mystery was solved. The breeder then thought a cat had killed the bird and Vinnie ate part of it! It was as gross as it comes---but we still loved him! 

The baby birds in the dryer vent------I would get them out and try to put them in a safe place in front of your house or where the dogs can't get them,if they fall out. Then just hope for the best. If one of the parents are alive,great----they'll hear them and help. If not they will perish,but it's really all you can do....except put a piece of screen over your dryer vent...that'll prevent it from happening again.

:hug: Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm sure you could also feed them tiny worms from the pet store. Yuck, hope the mom comes back soon.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - do you have a wild bird sanctuary nearby that you could call for advice? I just recently had one of my annual hummingbirds abandon her baby and he was calling for her all day and I made the mistake of waiting until the morning and he was dead by then. I felt so horrible. In the past, I've been able to take injured and abandoned birds to the refuge we have locally and they've helped me keep one alive until morning and even authorized an emergency vet visit for it if needed. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Geri,

I know that must have really grossed you out. My golden retrievers use to catch the birds and bring them to the window for me..yuck.

The birds keep making a nest in our outside grill - we keep cleaning it out but boy are they persistent. 

A couple of years ago the birds were making their nest in our dryer vent and DH climbed up there and put a mesh screen over it so they couldn't keep getting in there.

Good Luck.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Our wonderful vet has nursed wild birds to full health...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't even see the nest. I'd be afraid if I tried to reach in there I'd kill them by destroying the nest. I didn't even know it was there till several days ago when I saw the mother/father? bringing food. That explained the fact that it took 5 hours to dry my clothes. ound:

I was standing out in the rain before hoping to see some bird flying to the nest but I got drenched and finally went in. I'm going out again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yay! I just stood outside again, long enough to get water logged, but I saw a bird, looking mightily like the one that died (I fervently hope not at the hands of my troops). It was flying maneuvers, back and forth from the lawn under the crab apple tree to the oak, past my house to the neighbor's tree and back again. I had a feeling it was related to the babies so I kept saying go feed the babies. After several trips, perhaps making sure it was safe, it flew into the vent and I heard the babies squealing.

Now that I don't have to worry about them any more, can someone tell me how long it takes for them to be old enough to get out of the nest so I can serve an eviction notice and have someone come in to clean the vent and put a protective cover on it so this won't happen again?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, it's thanks to your, Amanda and Pablo that my TV-urge has drastically subsided. You guys crack me up with your stories ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

Now that you mention it, I watch television far less too. ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, are you ready to officially change Bailey to Harry...ooops H.R.H Harry? 

As for TV watching....except for Boston Legal...the box is mostly off. Plenty of entertainment with the furkids around. :biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

teach your dog "leave it" you put a treat in front of them, and say leave it. as they try to get the treat, cover it with your hand and say no,leave it. it takes time but it's a great command. i have used it several times on our walks when he sees something that looks yummy like a squashed chipmunk and i say no, leave it, and he does. it comes in handy and worth the time to train this command.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

I'm not committed to either name yet since he doesn't answer to either. Perhaps I should just keep calling him different names till one strikes his fancy. ound:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hang in there Jeri! No advice, just hugs ((()))


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> teach your dog "leave it" you put a treat in front of them, and say leave it. as they try to get the treat, cover it with your hand and say no,leave it. it takes time but it's a great command. i have used it several times on our walks when he sees something that looks yummy like a squashed chipmunk and i say no, leave it, and he does. it comes in handy and worth the time to train this command.


I like that. I'll try it. :clap2:
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try the "leave it" command too, but in my world that just might mean they all leave the backyard. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, when I was a little girl we had all sorts of adventures with little birds and critters. The first was a baby cotton tail that I wanted to pet (I was 5), so I scared him half to death and he ran up a drain pipe... My dad had to saw off the pipe to get him out. I believe we called Audobon and they came and took the baby bunny for fear we (I) had contaminated him for his mother and she wouldn't take care of him. The next was Darling the Starling (of course these days you would never touch a starling as they do carry EEE) He had a broken wing, and I remember my mom (who was a bird watcher) called Audobon and they told her exactly what to do. All I remember I got to feed Darling the Starling Peanut butter. Do you have a local Audobon you can call for advice on the young birds?

Cash was a fearless pup too. he always had things in his mouth and leaped by bound where he couldn't reach. We had a few visits to the vet, but he turned out real good.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually Bailey/Harry is incredible. He's extremely bright, seems to want to please and he does his business outside more often than not. Milo is my problem. He will not stop marking everything in my home that he can get near. I have him in the kitchen with the baby but he must get to these things when he's being let out. I really want to kill him.

As for the baby birds, one of the parents is feeding them so one less worry for me. Bailey is adventurous, no doubt, but I only smile at his chutzpah. He's an absolute delight to be around. I adore him.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I already want another puppy, and will definitely wait a few months, but I'm so afraid it will create chaos. I'll be watching you, Jeri! No pressure, but I'm relying on your example to determine my future.


----------

